# Acaia Lunar - wandering weight



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've posted because I managed to fix the problem.

---

In a moment of total ineptitude this morning I knocked my beloved Acaia Lunar scale off the counter. I stopped it from crashing onto the tiles with my foot but after that it couldn't stabilize.

Even with nothing on the scale, the weight kept wandering up and down. Tarring did nothing.

You can imagine the suppressed panic. I'm not sure what was worse, the thought that my scale might be broken or the fear of no decent coffee this morning.

I dived into the back of my coffee cupboard looking for the box with the calibrated weight inside. I cycled through the calibration routine four or five times. Sometimes it ended successfully but on removing the weight the scale showed 5g instead of 0.00g or when I put the weight back on it would show a random weight between 55g and 94g. Other times the calibration routine just failed with an error code 304.

At this point panic was really starting to set in. Along with considerable irritation with myself and my children that missed all the signals and kept badgering me to make pancakes.

---

The fix:

I took a close look at the scale in the half-hope that perhaps I could disassemble it and rebuild it better, stronger, faster than before.

When I looked at the bottom, I noticed that the space between the base and the top was not even all the way around. Very gently I moved the based around with my thumbs until the space was even (picture below).

It worked! Thank God! Scale is now stable, recalibrate and performing perfectly.

I leave this post here in the firm hope that nobody else drops their scale but if they do, they can learn from my muppet moment.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Sometimes have drift on one of the Acaia pearls that requires an unscrewing of the base and a tightening of the load cell retaining screws, should the above not work for you, work a treat after that









Glad you sorted, think I would have had a panic attack too.

John


----------



## HaydenH (May 25, 2011)

Obnic said:


> I've posted because I managed to fix the problem.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Have had a similar event with our Lunar. Totally dropped! Sides touching the base. Just moved them central again with a tiny screwdriver as a lever. All happy again. Phew ???


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

Sod paying £240 for a set of scales, doesn't matter how good they are at that price!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

pedg said:


> Sod paying £240 for a set of scales, doesn't matter how good they are at that price!


Top end scales though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I will be selling mine in the next couple of days so keep your eyes peeled if anyone if after one for less than £200


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

pedg said:


> Sod paying £240 for a set of scales, doesn't matter how good they are at that price!


you underestimate how good these scales are


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

pedg said:


> Sod paying £240 for a set of scales, doesn't matter how good they are at that price!


Oscar Wilde had something to say about the cynic . . . . I say this with a smile on my face


----------

